# Contador ascendente descendente de 0 a 50 con 74LS192



## aoshi (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola tengo un problema con un circuito que estoy diseñando. Necesito que este me cuente desde 0 a 50 y que se quede ahí; y cuando hace el conteo regresivo, llegue a 0 y ahi se quede. 
Adjunto una imagen hecha en multisim.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2014)

comprime el archivo de tu simulación con Winrar o Winzip y lo subes al Foro

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## miguelus (Sep 5, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Mira este esquema, seguramente es lo que necesitas




Sal U2


----------



## sagarcia (Jul 28, 2018)

buenas tardes disculpen podrían ayudar con la simulación del circuito de miguelus seria de gran ayuda gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2018)

Bienvenido Sagarcia , éste Foro no funciona así , haz tu la simulación , cualquier inconveniente zipeas y subes el archivo y amablemente te lo corregirán.

Saludos !


----------



## sagarcia (Ago 1, 2018)

si claro muchas gracias subiré mi archivo, la pregunta es que no me funciona correctamente, y lo pruebo con otros contadores similares y no funciona.
Gracias por la respuesta

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 1, 2018

la inquietud va porque esta contando ascendente mente después descendente mente hasta ahí correcto pero después quiero que sea ascendente y ahi es donde falla


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 1, 2018)

Hola, sube el archivo en modo imagen, porque no todos tenemos Proteus.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 1, 2018)

No se lo que no te funciona, a mi después de ordenar un poco las conexiones me funciona.

Cuenta hasta cincuenta, cambia la indicación y se detiene y lo hace también de forma descendente hasta llegar a cero.

No dejes las entradas de los IC "flotantes", fuerza con resistores PullUP o PullDown( lo que sea necesario) los estados para evitar incertidumbres.

Debes ser ordenado en lo real y virtual y seguramente ahorraras tiempo y dinero.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## loggoxmox (Nov 14, 2020)

:O esta muy bien este circuito, me interesa para un proyecto acerca del covid-19 donde hay disponibles 50 camas en la UCI, por cada paciente que entra va disminuyendo la cantidad de camas disponibles.
Existe la posibilidad que me puedan explicar un poco más detalladamente el funcionamiento del circuito.
De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2020)

loggoxmox dijo:


> :O esta muy bien este circuito, me interesa para un proyecto acerca del covid-19 donde hay disponibles 50 camas en la UCI, por cada paciente que entra va disminuyendo la cantidad de camas disponibles.
> Existe la posibilidad que me puedan explicar un poco más detalladamente el funcionamiento del circuito.
> De antemano muchas gracias.


¿ Posees conocimientos de electrónica ?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2020)

Aunque el proyecto no es de mi autoría y solo intervine en el tema porque consultaban sobre el mal funcionamiento te respondo que es básicamente un contador ascendente/descendente con indicación numérica en dos display de 7 segmentos y que partiendo desde 0 como condición normal (en la cual encendiese un indicador Verde), al llegar la cuenta en el display a 50, apaga el indicador Verde y enciende uno Rojo, activando simultáneamente un zumbador.


----------



## loggoxmox (Nov 14, 2020)

Este tipo de circuito se puede hacer con tan solo dos FF?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 14, 2020

Con Contadores síncrono 74LS193


----------



## loggoxmox (Nov 15, 2020)

[Q[/IMG]

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 15, 2020



ricbevi dijo:


> Aunque el proyecto no es de mi autoría y solo intervine en el tema porque consultaban sobre el mal funcionamiento te respondo que es básicamente un contador ascendente/descendente con indicación numérica en dos display de 7 segmentos y que partiendo desde 0 como condición normal (en la cual encendiese un indicador Verde), al llegar la cuenta en el display a 50, apaga el indicador Verde y enciende uno Rojo, activando simultáneamente un zumbador.


Existe la posibilidad de agregarle un 555 a este circuito?


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 15, 2020)

loggoxmox dijo:


> [Q[/IMG]
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 15, 2020
> 
> ...


En general se puede agregar/quitar cualquier IC el tema es ¿para hacer que?

Si detallas mas que pretendes hacer, tal vez se pueda implementar esta u otra solución.

Indicaste la intención de usarlo como contador de camas pero no esta claro el uso practico en sí.

Es importante que indiques si tienes conocimientos de electrónica y herramientas ya que nosotros solo sabemos lo que tu nos cuentas y hasta ahora son consultas mas que generales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2020)

loggoxmox dijo:


> [Q[/IMG]
> 
> Existe la posibilidad de agregarle un 555 a este circuito?


Si


----------

